# Trailer for snow blower ?????



## bigmike35 (Nov 9, 2002)

I was wondering if i could buy a small trailer to attach to a jeep wrangler to carry a 10 hp snowblower? Does that make any sense to anyone or am i being nieve?


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i`ve seen people do it.check the laws in your area cause i think in a snow storm you can`t haul with some trailers. its a weight thing in some states.like the flat bed i have for my case backhoe.if its snowing or heavy rain i can`t go on highways or any major roadways with out permission from the D.O.T.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

makes perfect sense to me


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I would rather just buy one of the ATV trailer hitch things that are show in the ATV tranport thread.

I light trailer, presumably with no brakes would be all over the road.

Another thin I have seen and it really only works on pre wranglers is to get a half cab hard top and let the tailgate down. Transport the blower in the "bed" of the Jeep. The use a 6' plow on the bigger walks and the blower on the smaller ones.


Howard


----------



## fiftycav (Oct 24, 2002)

I have also seen guys haul snow blowers, mowers, large fishing coolers and things of pretty good size and wieght on a rear bumper attachment. I am looking at one in the northern tools catalog right now for like 135 bucks. It says it can hold up to 1000 lbs. It looks like it attaches to your hitch, like some of the spreaders out there. 60 x 24 inches. Check it out.


----------



## MCGRAIL LAWN (Nov 12, 2002)

I can tell you that I currently have 1 4x8 trailer (Bed size) that I will be using for snow removal and have used it all summer and with it unloaded it does not go all over the road.

I also have a custome made hitch haul it is 60 x24 and I had it raised up and extended to clear a spare tire on a cargo van.

Last year we put the snow blower in the back of the van and even with a ton of towels down the carpet go wet and then froze solid. So 2 weeks after the storm we still had a frozen rug. We had to thaw out the carpet with space heaters and then try to dry the carpet.

I would recommend the trailer if you are using a 2 stage snow blower (weighs like 250 lbs) if you are using a sigle stage snow blower (like 50 lbs) you could use either.

Just remember in most towns it is illegal to park on the street when ther is 2 or more inches of snow on the ground. 

That could be a problem with a trailer having to back it up often. or park on the street and risk a ticket.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

of course the trailer is'nt all over the road.(in summer)
add some snow and ice and it might be.


----------

